

BitTorrent Partners with Tim Ferriss to promote The 4-Hour Chef - graeme
http://www.cnbc.com/id/49854082

======
graeme
Tim went with Amazon as his publisher. As a result, Barnes and Noble and many
other retailers refuse to stock his book in store.

As a self-published author who sells mainly on Amazon, this is a VERY
interesting story to me.

If Ferriss hits #1 NYT OR sells a large number of books despite a dearth of
physical distribution, it could signal big changes in the publishing industry.

(The NYT list is biased towards physical stores, so that may be out of reach)

